# Echo blower hard to start--runs great



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

Just bought a well used little Echo backpack blower--model PB-260L--for my grandson. Once started, it runs great at both high and low speeds. Starts great when warm, however, after it's cold, the only way I've gotten it to start is with spray in carb, or gas in sparkplug hole. The primer bulb works, can see fuel moving thru line. Installed new sparkplug and fuel filter. I'm suspecting it's a fuel problem--any ideas???

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could be an issue with the choke not closing all the way. Check that the choke completely covers the air intake on the carburetor when the lever is in the choke or closed position. Even a little opening will cause the engine to be hard to start. No choke is generally needed on a warm engine.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

*30 yearTech, I think you were right!*

30 yearTech thought the choke might not be closing completely. I finally had a chance to look at this blower today--casually looked at the choke and it appeared to be closing okay. Decided to clean the carb--when in doubt, clean the carb--right??? Everything looked okay but took it thru the cleaning process--carefully cleaning all the little holes with brake cleaner. When putting it back together, I noticed the choke lever had play in it, and just as 30 yearTech suggested, the choke was not completely closing--still had a small opening. I tighned the choke lever screw, checked again, then finished assembly. It now starts on the 3rd pull when cold--remember, I previously had to use spray in the carb.

It could have been the carb cleaning, but I'm thinking it was the choke not closing completely--oh well, now the carb's clean!!!!!


----------

